# EK43 Santos Base Guide



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

The EK is bloody huge, here's how to make it smaller!

*From This*









*To This*









*
**This is all reversible, you can put the EK43 back together as per its original build*

*
*

You will need

1. 1.5-2.5 hours depending on your skill level

2. Santos Base & plate - part numbers 01 451 & 01 453 respectively on the diagram below - Order from www.nisbets.co.uk or your local Santos dealer

3. Tools including screwdrivers & allen keys

4. Socket set with a reach as long as the EK's base stand - I used the set I have for my car

5. Drill to make a hole in the Santos Base

6. Metal file

7. Screws or Bolts that fit into the Santos base for the Feet - you can't reuse the EK feet screws

8. Large washer for the reset switch

Santos Parts list


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

1. Take the bottom off with Allen Keys









2. Unscrew Earth









3. Unscrew capacitors









4. We're going to disconnect all the wires from the Capacitors and the block, you need bare wires only to be able to squeeze them through the EK and Santos Base


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

5. Disconnect all wires from the block









6. Disconnect everything from the Capacitor









7. You'll need this bit for later!









8. Unscrew the Power cable, protect it from damage


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

9. Remove the on/off switch by pushing down on the clip with a screwdriver









10. Pull out the switch and disconnect all the wires - you also need to unscrew the reset switch above and disconnect all wires from that as well









11. Using a very long socket set remove the bolts right inside the stand


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

12. Mark the Santos base where the EK wires come out of the EK grinder head - you can place the head on the Santos base to get an idea









13. Drill that baby - doesn't need to look pretty you won't see it









14. Let's start putting it all back together - Thread the wires through the hole you drilled & bolt the base on









15. Thread the switch wires through the Santos hole and reconnect all the wires, they should fit like this.

*You will need to file the Santos hole a little larger because it's not quite big enough for the EK switch to fit,* just take 2-3mm from the bottom edge, doesn't need to look perfect but try to keep it level - the EK switch has a lip which hides the actual hole


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

16. Reconnect the block & bolt it back on the Capacitor plate

Reconnect the wires to the Capacitors - refer back to step 6 for where the wires go









17. Thread the power cord without the sheath through the large hole in the Santos base plate and reconnect it to the block









18. Mount the Capacitor Plate onto the back of Santos Plate, it needs to be here so the Capacitors fit into the base next to the on/off switch - you can use an existing hole but you'll need to drill an additional new 1 as well









19. Fit the earth cables onto the plate, you'll need to use some of the washers from the EK as spacers









20. Fit the reset switch in the other hole, you'll need a large washer - I thought about drilling a hole in the side of the Santos base instead however I haven't used the reset switch once yet! it fits fine underneath.

I left the power cable free to hang out of the hole, the grinder never moves in the kitchen so I think this is fine but you might want to drill a hole in the back of the machine instead.

Screw/bolt the EK feet onto the Santos base, you will need larger diameter screws as the EK feet screws are too small for the Santos Base.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

The mod went just the way I hoped it would, fairly straight forward, mainly just a case of disconnecting everything, and reconnecting it.

I'm no DIY expert, I don't think it's that hard to do, just take photos of things so you know how to connect everything back together, pretty simple.

Here are the results!

































What's left to do?

1. Paint the base - I'll get round to that at some point, wanted to make sure everything fitted well 1st, ideally I'll get it powder coated

2. Get a single dosing hopper


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I assume you are going to paint the base?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What are you going to do with the old base?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

wow you 2 responded quickly, I was still writing the guide









Yes plan to paint the base, I just wanted to make sure it all worked fine before doing so.

I'll keep all the old parts as this is completely reversible.


----------

